# Komische Schrift [solved]

## Necoro

Ich habe letztens versucht auf meinem Rechner mal japanische und chinesische Fonts zu installieren. Hat auch einigermaßen geklappt. Nur seitdem (denke ich) zeigt u.a. mein evince Sachen in einer komischen Schriftart an. Auch an anderer Stelle ist mir das bereits aufgefallen. Ich habe daraufhin meine Änderungen für die CJK-Fonts rückgängig gemacht ... nur: genützt hat das nix  :Sad: 

Hat jemand eine Idee was das sein könnte? Ich finde ja noch nicht mal die Schriftart auf meinem System.

So sieht das aus: http://data.necoro.eu/komische_schrift.png

Meine installierten Schriften:

media-fonts/corefonts

media-fonts/dejavu

media-fonts/encodings

media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-100dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-75dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1

media-fonts/font-alias

media-fonts/font-arabic-misc

media-fonts/font-bh-100dpi

media-fonts/font-bh-75dpi

media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi

media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi

media-fonts/font-bh-ttf

media-fonts/font-bh-type1

media-fonts/font-bitstream-100dpi

media-fonts/font-bitstream-75dpi

media-fonts/font-bitstream-speedo

media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1

media-fonts/font-cronyx-cyrillic

media-fonts/font-cursor-misc

media-fonts/font-daewoo-misc

media-fonts/font-dec-misc

media-fonts/font-ibm-type1

media-fonts/font-isas-misc

media-fonts/font-jis-misc

media-fonts/font-micro-misc

media-fonts/font-misc-cyrillic

media-fonts/font-misc-ethiopic

media-fonts/font-misc-meltho

media-fonts/font-misc-misc

media-fonts/font-mutt-misc

media-fonts/font-schumacher-misc

media-fonts/font-screen-cyrillic

media-fonts/font-sony-misc

media-fonts/font-sun-misc

media-fonts/font-util

media-fonts/font-winitzki-cyrillic

media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1

media-fonts/freefonts

media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera

media-fonts/unifont

media-fonts/urw-fonts

```
necoro@Zakarumiy ~ % eselect fontconfig list

Available fontconfig .conf files  ( * is enabled ):

  [1]   10-autohint.conf *

  [2]   10-no-sub-pixel.conf

  [3]   10-sub-pixel-bgr.conf

  [4]   10-sub-pixel-rgb.conf

  [5]   10-sub-pixel-vbgr.conf

  [6]   10-sub-pixel-vrgb.conf *

  [7]   10-unhinted.conf

  [8]   20-fix-globaladvance.conf *

  [9]   20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans-mono.conf

  [10]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans.conf

  [11]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-serif.conf

  [12]  20-unhint-small-vera.conf *

  [13]  25-unhint-nonlatin.conf *

  [14]  30-metric-aliases.conf *

  [15]  30-urw-aliases.conf *

  [16]  40-nonlatin.conf

  [17]  42-luxi-mono.conf *

  [18]  45-latin.conf *

  [19]  49-sansserif.conf *

  [20]  50-user.conf *

  [21]  51-local.conf *

  [22]  57-dejavu-sans-mono.conf *

  [23]  57-dejavu-sans.conf *

  [24]  57-dejavu-serif.conf *

  [25]  60-latin.conf *

  [26]  65-fonts-persian.conf

  [27]  65-khmer.conf

  [28]  65-nonlatin.conf

  [29]  69-unifont.conf

  [30]  70-no-bitmaps.conf *

  [31]  70-yes-bitmaps.conf

  [32]  80-delicious.conf *

  [33]  90-synthetic.conf *
```

Und meine ~/.fonts.conf gibt es hier: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/330315/

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., eventuell hilft mal ein "Reset"....?  *fontconfig wrote:*   

> Please make fontconfig configuration changes using `eselect fontconfig`
> 
> Any changes made to /etc/fonts/fonts.conf will be overwritten.
> 
> If you need to reset your configuration to upstream defaults, delete
> ...

 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hmm.., eventuell hilft mal ein "Reset"....?  *fontconfig wrote:*   Please make fontconfig configuration changes using `eselect fontconfig`
> 
> Any changes made to /etc/fonts/fonts.conf will be overwritten.
> 
> If you need to reset your configuration to upstream defaults, delete
> ...

 

hilfreicher Tipp

danke !  :Smile: 

----------

## Necoro

Also es waren nicht die Schriften. Es war das lcdfilter-Flag in cairo, was ich so um den selben Zeitraum rum gesetzt hatte (stand in irgendeinem Howto).

----------

